# Anyone had success with Tamoxifen?



## Scamp

I've been taken off Clomid because dangerous side effects and put onto Tamoxifen. Has anyone taken it and got pregnant?
x


----------



## Dodima1999

Scamp said:


> I've been taken off Clomid because dangerous side effects and put onto Tamoxifen. Has anyone taken it and got pregnant?
> x

Hi,
I've had 3 IUI's all with Tomoxifan, Gonal F, Orgalutron and then Pregnyl as the trigger... I don't know of anyone else on these drugs so was a little surprised to see your question.
I'm currently in the 2WW and due to test on 16th Feb.
where are you in your cycle?



:dust:
Babydust to you and all mummies to be out there.


----------



## Scamp

I did get pregnant from Clomid so was gutted to be taken off it. 
I'm waiting for my period to start so I can start the tablets. 
2ww is horrible! GL hun

x


----------



## 678star-bex

never heard of it but good luck with the toxifem (sp) and I hope it leads to a well deserved BFP!! :hugs:


----------



## Scamp

:flower: Thanks hun. How are you doing?
xx


----------



## 678star-bex

well Im on clomid cycle 2 and due on, on valentines day. just going with a relaxed appraoch and not trackiong or anything. fs originally mentioned iui after 6 rounds so thinking that s the way to go. Dh SA back and not great. :cry:

so good luck with ur new medication and keep in touch. :thumbup:


----------



## chan1983

Hi have you had any success on tamoxifen? I to was on clomid and fell pregnant on my 2nd cycle and miscarried at 7 weeks. Went back onto clomid for 4 mths but no luck. I've just been given tamoxifen, 1 tablet for 4 days at 20mg - doctor said it was stronger than clomid.
I can't start mine til next month so keep us updated on how you get on.

Good Luck x


----------



## Lily7

scamp - did you get pregnant using tamoxifen? I have been taken off clomid and will be starting tamoxifen after another round of provera that I have to start on cd28. Congrats on your pregnancy x


----------



## savage1

Hi, not sure if anyone is still posting on this thread? I am currently on my 2nd cycle of Tamoxifen, double dose this month which is 40mg after no ovulation in October's cycle and a round of Provera to have an AF.

Hopefully more luck this month, there doesn't seem to be very many other people taking Tamoxifen so i will try to keep updating with my progress?

Is there anyone out there who has had success with Tamoxifen?


----------



## Lily7

Hi savage, I am in my tww of my first cycle on tamoxifen and pleased to say I actually ovulated!! AF should be due Tues if I have a normal 14 day luteal phase but who know if I do or not!

Are you being scanned or anything?


----------



## savage1

Hi Lily7,

Thanks for replying. Good luck to you i hope AF doesn't arrive!!!Please keep me updated.

No i'm not being scanned or anything, i am just going every CD2 and CD21 for blood tests. I didn't manage very well on Clomid, i suffer from quite extreme migraines and had 9 in 8 weeks when i took Clomid for the first time. So they took me off it and gave me Tamoxifen.

Slightly concerned however as i have recieved a letter from my fertility clinic today to say that my fsh levels have gone up to 33.6 which they say is quite worrying? I think i may be confused. What exactly does that mean, i would have thought that if my female stimulation hormone levels have gone up, doesn't that mean its working?

Did you ovulate on Clomid? Has your clinic told you why you may be having difficulties? ( hope you dont mind me asking?)


----------



## Lily7

Hi no I dont mind at all, I have pcos and do not ovulate on my own, I have no idea why they would think your results are alarming?? sorry I am not clued into levels and stuff, maybe you could google what they expect the levels to be at? Are they bringing you in to discuss this with you and explain what they mean and what they are going to do about it? I think they should, they cant send a letter like that then just leave it at that! I did ovulate once on clomid but didnt again after that, not even on a higher dose.

Well af has arrived today, bang on schedule, so onto round 2 tamoxifen, same dose and days, 40 mg days 2-5 

Thats awful about your migraines, I would get them quite bad too but it would be 2 maybe 3 times a year for a really bad one that needs the hospital injections and the minor ones a bit more regular than that, touch wood I have been ok in that dept whilst on these tablets, 9 in 8 weeks is terrible!!


----------



## savage1

Yes i googled it and apparently 10 is considered high, so i guess 33.6 probably is quite alarming ha ha. The letter said she wanted to see my CD21 tests and would be in touch again then. I went for that yesterday so wait to hear i guess.

I was seeing her quite regularly but it's quite a drive to get to her so she said if its easier she would write, i'm ok with that. I can call her if i want to.

Sorry to hear AF arrived. from your info above it looks like you've been recieving medication for about the same time as me, but at least you appear to be ovulating on some months. Thats pretty positive isn't it?
My clinic say that i appear to have run out of eggs, if Tamoxifen doesn't work for me, my only other option will be donor eggs and i'm sure how i feel about that right now.

Are you trying for your 1st?


----------



## Lily7

Yes I am trying for my 1st, how about you?

As long as you are happy and comfortable with her writing as opposed to you having to make the trip all the time then so be it, hopefully they can help lower your levels then, you have just reminded me that I need to get a copy of my bloods from my gp for the hosp, I will ring them tomorrow for that. 

I didn't notice we had been on meds around the same length of time, how is the pattern with you? Have you ovulated regularly? 

I think its about time we were getting a happy ever after! Lol x


----------



## savage1

Yes im trying for my first too, day 28 tomorrow but that doesn't mean alot really as my cycles are all over the place.

I dont think i am ovulating at all. When i began this journey i bought the OPK's but they never showed a positive and thats what prompted me to visit the doctor. The doctor said they weren't the best way to monitor really, and i found them quite expensive after a while. Where i dont have regular cycles i could be testing for weeks on end and not getting a positive.

I tried monitoring my temp's as well and never saw any fluctuation so gave up with that too. I just rely on the clinic to confirm now. I didn't ovulate last month and i'm waiting to hear about this month. I will call them tomorrow if i get a chance to find out its been a week now so they should have my results.

What cycle day are you currently on? Any happy symptoms? 
Have your clinic given you any options other than Tamoxifen, seeings as you are ovulating?
My next option is apparently donor egg and i'm not sure how i feel about that yet.

I have just had 3 migraines in a row, dont know what that means but the clinic said they may increase my dosage next month to 3 tablets a day, guess i just have to wait for AF again or try to get more provera.

ho hum, lets hope we do get our happy ever after, i think we both deserve it by now. xx


----------



## Lily7

Hey, I know how you feel my cycles are pretty non exsistent, last cycle, my first on tamoxifen was only the 2nd time I ovulated in 17 months, I am cd8 today, going for a scan on friday to see if i have any follies, fingers crossed i will ovulate again. They pretty much told me that this tamoxifen was a stop gap whilst i am on the waiting list for injections, they said because i didnt respond at all to clomid the injections were a step up and alot stronger, they decided to try me on this as I wait as they said some people who dont respond to clomid do on tamox and vice versa, luckily for me i did respond and hopefully will again, why don't you ask about injections if you arent successful with ovulation this time? i wouldnt know what to think about donor eggs either so i am with you on that one, I personally dont think I could do it but everyone is different. Good luck with phoning your clinic tomorrow, ps no symptoms :( x


----------



## savage1

Hi,

How did you get on with your Follies?

Well i called the clinic and it was not good news, my progesterone levels are at an all timel ow at 2.2 apparently that means the drugs aren't working for me.
I recieved a letter to say that it would appear i am unable to conceive naturally and my only option will be donor eggs. I have an appointment next month to go and discuss it??
I will mention the injections then, thanks for the tip off.

How you getting on anyway?


----------



## Lily7

Hi savage, sorry to hear that, definately mention the injections, I think they are called gonal but I am sure there are a few different ones aswell. I had 1 follie and am now in the tww x


----------



## Lily7

Savage, how are you?


----------



## oreojo

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone else was on tamoxifen rather than clomid?

I've done two cycles of clomid but both ere not successful because my lining was too thin (6mm and 5.9mm). Tamoxifen I've heard is better for the lining. I don't have pcos or any other complications, I just don't ovulate naturally


----------

